# New guy just starting out



## Goosehunter32 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hey guys my name is Isaac. I'm 17 and just starting to get into goose hunting and waterfowl. I was wondering if you guys could give me some pointers. I live in Grand Forks and I wanna know where I should start looking for them. My family has a spot on Devils lake so I can go in between there and GF.Thanks for any comments or suggestions.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The Devils Lake area is good. I am very familiar with it, but I am not much of a shotgun hunter. I am more into big game and predators. I am sure someone will speak up snd help you out. Between GF and DL is Stump Lake and that is also good. In the past I did shoot a lot of geese on the south side of east Devils Lake.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

You hit the nail on the head! I would scout between grand forks and Devils lake. Lots of pressure in that area but still a lot of opportunities. Take a look on google earth between Petersburg and Devils lakes and look for the water. Where there is water there is birds. Don't go to far north or south because you won't find as much water. Good luck!


----------



## taykem (Nov 28, 2013)

In my opinion here a few musts. You need to get a call and practice until your cheeks hurt and then practice again. Also spend extra time on the blind, BLEND IN grab mother earth and stuff the blind full. That's a big one probably one of the biggest in my book, also leave plenty early just think Murphys Law. The rest of the stuff reading birds, knowing when to call and when to shut up will come with time. Do not lose hope on bad shots and no birds starting from scratch is tough. Make being out more of a priority than a limit of birds and it will figure itself out.


----------

